# Father's Day flatties



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Once all the Father's Day festivities wrapped up (which was kinda minimal since wife and daughter both think they have strep throat so me and the boy are keeping a little distance) and kids were asleep saw the calm wind and had to get in the water. Started at 10:30 limited at 11:40.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes sir!!! That didn't take long. Wading I assume?


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's a nice mess of fish.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Seems u are getting a limit every time you go excellent job


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice!!! looks like this week the winds may work for us here in p-cola.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

nice stringer; what time we firing up the oil 
gig 'em up.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Yea wading


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

A great end to a Father's Day. :thumbsup:


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*Help Please*

Just need basic information why i am going to the WRONG spot to try gigging. i have accepted that my sleeping routine is in for a wide awakening. i do not need a grid marking to your spot:notworthy: But, i keep gigging in the parking lot and all i get is Asphalt Please help!!!!


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

darsinika said:


> Just need basic information why i am going to the WRONG spot to try gigging. i have accepted that my sleeping routine is in for a wide awakening. i do not need a grid marking to your spot:notworthy: But, i keep gigging in the parking lot and all i get is Asphalt Please help!!!!


Not much to it. I focus on mainly the edges of bottom contours vs just flat bottom. Any little change in bottom or any structure can have fish. Main thing is being able to see em which just takes practice. 
Ps if you are gigging in parking lots you will prob find the wrong kind of critter that likes to lay flat


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Spread out pic


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice ones again.
Yeah the wind blew Fri and Sat. night then on Sun it lays some and come's out of the WNW. And then this morning it was slick. Never fails when it's time to go work the wind lays down.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Feel your pain Marc.


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey Terry, I've got some bulbs for you if you want them. I sent you a pm, but never heard from you. Just let me know and I'll send them to you. I have no use for them and will take no money for them. I just want them out of the garage. Thanks, Mike


----------

